# Tired of being told it is 'Normal'



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

My period is here and once again for at least a day I don't feel like moving. The cramps make me double over in pain and the flow is heavy. There are times it is so bad I feel dizzy and weak. Two years ago the Dr said I probably have endometriosis but because I am overweight does not want to do the laporoscopy.I've been checked for anemia but am not anemic. My thyroid has been checked and it is normal too. Hormone levels are normal also. In fact, everything is normal except the way I feel.







I just don't know what to do anymore. I should own stock in Tampax & Always because I buy enough for 2-3 women.Why do they always say it is normal? I don't FEEL normal!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi southernbunny, I can feel your frustration! I have CFS and am fed-up of all the blood tests coming back 'fairly normal'. One month they're normal, the next they're abnormal. Because they are never constant, I can't receive treatment for thyroid problems etc. I have symptoms of things, but the blood tests are never conclusive!!I think in this day and age, women are expected to, and perhaps expect themselves to get on with life as normal when their period starts. For some this isn't a problem, for others... that first day or so of the period when you're in agony, dizzy and throwing up and need to change your tampon every hour... it's just not possible. All I can say is go easy on yourself, and don't expect to be firing on all cylinders at that 'time of the month'. We're women, not superwomen!!!Are you on the pill? That can help with heavy flow. Can you get a second opinion on the laparoscaopy for the endometriosis? {{hugs}}


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I know how you feel, and I think you need to find a more understanding doc! I second with what wstar said about the pill helping...it was a godsend for me! My periods were still very painful, but not as bad or as long as before, and the flow was much more normal, and I had few clots with the pill.I've never heard of a doc not wanting to do a lap because someone was overweight. Then again, the people who I know personally who have had one have been of average build. I'm wondering if this is a valid excuse? I suppose body fat could mean more for the scope to go through, but still...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

I've tried the pill, actually a few different ones. They seemed to really kick in my IBS and a load of other side effects. Unfortunately, I couldn't even tolerate a really low dosage version. I had really been hoping that would be an answer for me but it just didn't work out.Wanderingstar, the superwoman complex is alive and well in my family! My mom is famous for the suck it up and go on. Next to her I feel like a complete wimp. You could be hemmoraging in front of her eyes and she would say you how much worse her's was and then tell you to stop complaining.In a way I guess she is right, complaining doesn't help, and normally I deal with it okay. Sometimes, like this week though, there is so much going on that I just need to let it out. And besides that, it HURTS and the clots can be pretty scary in size sometimes!On the bright side, maybe I'll go through menopause early!


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

I would not go on the pill if I were you. I am overweight too and ended up with a blod clot due to being on the pill. It is very dangerous for overweight women. I miss the benefits I got but I'd rather be alive.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hey southern Bunny I go threw 30 to 40 tampoms in the first 3 days of my period every month and I have to wear a pad and I have gotten to the point that I am soaking threw that. I can't get in to see my gyn until Feb 20 and if my family doc had it his way I would have a hysterectomy now which I agree with now and I am 33. The pain is so bad I have been rushed to emerg. I end up in bed for a week every month and now the dam periods are lasting 9 days. I too am sick of the blood tests and the buck up and swallow the pain and go on feeling from my friends. I am however am lucky that I have a understand hubby probably because I have scared the life out of him with the bleeding. I have soaked threw my sofa filled the tub and covered the bathroom. He just helps me clean up and when I get weak he puts his arm around me and guides me to the bed. My friends on the other hand are a different story. My hubby has had to tell them to back off and leave me alone and thats bad when you see the hubby doing that. I wish you luck and if you ever need a ear to bend just email me.Denise


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I feel your pain.I get the most excruciating pain on the first 2 days of my period. The Doc put me on the pill to help with it. I haven't seen the effects yet though because i am only on the first month of it.I will let you know how i get on.


----------

